# A few pictures to share



## Madison68 (Jul 13, 2006)

I took these today with my "old" Sony Mavica camera. It uses floppy discs. Very sturdy camera just doesn't do what the new digitals do. Madison...

http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l306/madison68/?action=view&current=fly.jpg

http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l306/madison68/?action=view&current=hornetandwasp.jpg

http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l306/madison68/?action=view&current=oneofmygirls.jpg

http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l306/madison68/?action=view&current=myguarddog.jpg

http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l306/madison68/?action=view&current=cappedhoney.jpg

http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l306/madison68/?action=view&current=honeysupercell.jpg

http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l306/madison68/?action=view&current=broodframe.jpg

http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l306/madison68/?action=view&current=HSC.jpg


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Ok don't tell me I am stupid but that is no dog


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice pics, I wouldn't retire the Sony quite yet.
Sheri
Oh and don't let your "dog" guard the chicken house.


----------



## Madison68 (Jul 13, 2006)

AH I meant guard fox, he keeps the skunks away.. Madison...


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Awesome Varroa blaster!
Tom


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

*I'm jealous of your dog*

Oh Madison, your dog is so cute!
He looks like a good **** dog too.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Have you noticed any drifting problems with nearly identical hives all in a row like that?

Are the hives downwind inexplicably more populous?


----------



## Madison68 (Jul 13, 2006)

Joe, I haven't seen any evidence of drifting. When I moved my hives to another part of the farm I spread them out a little more to give some space . They all seem to be doing well even in this bad drought that we are in. The three hives that I started this year with HSC are doing great and the mite counts in a 24hr period are below 5. My other hives are getting numbers in the 50 - 100. Having my hives set up this way seems to save me time versus when they were seperated yards apart. Thanks Tom for the compliment on the Varroa blaster, I'm going to try to make one out of PVC. Beecrazy, the fox actually has a burrow in the woods behind my hives. Madison....


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the great photos of how to build a Varroa Blaster. I love thosed "this is how you do it, step by step, posts" that people put out when they have invented something new to try out.
thansk!


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

My wife has that camera. Even though I have a very nice, expensive digital camera light years ahead of hers, she won't give up using it. I even had to go out and buy a darn floppy drive to put into my fancy computer to accomodate that camera. It does work as advertised and hasn't broken yet so I can't really fault it, I just wish it would break because I darn sure don't want to put a floppy in my next computer.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

My Sony Mavica camera uses the small CD's and has 10x. I love it! Although I have to keep the manual handy at all times. 

Age doesn't make you forgetful. Having too many stupid things to remember makes you forgetful.


----------

